# What to do with an injured pigeon - help!



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Last night my cat brought in a pigeon, We think it was already injured as he had literally just popped outside and came back with it. It couldn't fly and i couldn't just leave it in the rain to die so i put in in a Ferplast Duna with lots of hay to lie on, some seeds and mealworms and a water bowl and didn't really expect it to make the night but he's still with us, his wing is injured and he can't fly so we're pretty stuck as to what to do with him.

Is there anyone i could phone that would take him and help him and if his wing could heal be released back into the wild. I have literally no clue


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

When I found an injured bird I took it to the vet. Having looked into it online since (in case it happens again) everyone seems to suggest a vet or the RSPCA.

Even the RSPB tell you to contact the RSPCA about injured birds.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Peas covered in grit. They LOVE them. 

Take the pigeon to a small wild animal rescue, because a lot of the regular vets don't really have the facilities to care for wild animals. Usually they just put them to sleep immediately. Bitter experience.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll contact the SSPCA then as i'm in Scotland and hopefully they will rescue him. He wants out to be free but he'd either get run over or killed by another animal and i couldn't do that to him. If they don't then i'll try to find a wildlife place as i doubt my vet would be able to do anything as it's only a small clinic.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

peter0 said:


> I'll contact the SSPCA then as i'm in Scotland and hopefully they will rescue him. He wants out to be free but he'd either get run over or killed by another animal and i couldn't do that to him. If they don't then i'll try to find a wildlife place as i doubt my vet would be able to do anything as it's only a small clinic.
> 
> Thank you for the help!


I would hang on to find a wildlife center in your area, the SSPCA will just PTS because he is classed as vermin as far as they are concerned


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If its been in a cats mouth it needs anti biotics


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

As hawksport mentioned, it probably needs antibiotics - and quickly.

Check out HelpWildlife.co.uk - Welcome as this has a list of wildlife rescues and you can search by area so it will let you know who to get in contact with.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

The SSPCA came to collect him but both his wings were badly damaged, he'd been caught by my cat for this reason as he obviously couldn't fly away but once they arrived and examined him they decided to pts


----------

